# Grizzly df-1237g  3 jaw chuck



## husqvarnarider (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey all, who makes the 3 jaw chuck for the grizzly df-1237g .I'm  missing a inside jaw. No brand name on the chuck just a short model number that I  can't recall at the moment. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 6, 2022)

It's very unlikely that you'll find out the manufacturer
of your chuck since Chinese stuff comes from any number of un-named Chinese 
factorys.

Have you checked with Grizzly?  That's your best bet.


----------



## husqvarnarider (Jan 6, 2022)

It's a taiwan made chuck . And the lathe  was bulit in 85 so I doubt grizzly would be any help


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 6, 2022)

After assembly (the first time) they stick in something to have the jaws clamp upon back behind where the jaws normally clamp,
And then they grind the inner holding surfaces of the actual jaw. 
This eliminates "machining errors" during manufacture and results in as little runout as manufacturable.

So, even if you find a jaw, you still have a bit of work to do.

Also note: the jaws are hardened.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 6, 2022)

Probably you'd be better off just buying another chuck.  Finding one matching jaw is like winning the lottery.  Finding a complete set would be 
a more reasonable proposition but difficult even so
-M


----------

